# Knight Rifles



## SWAMPFOX (Oct 18, 2017)

I'm in the market for a new smoke pole and have been looking the Knight line of muzzle loaders. I like the fact that several of their models come with synthetic thumb hole stocks. Anyone here have experience (good, bad or indifferent) with Knight rifles? 
Thanks.


----------



## oppthepop (Oct 18, 2017)

Check out my Avatar - an old Knight "Disc" still layin' the hammer down!


----------



## BarnesAddict (Oct 19, 2017)

Knight makes a darn good rifle.  I'd go with the bare primer version and most likely the Mountaineer, but the Ultra lite is a great shooter too.
Go all out and although expensive, the Knight 500 in 45cal is winning many competitions.


----------



## mar0311 (Oct 19, 2017)

*mar0311*

Love the Knight! Got two .52 cal..Won't be disappointed..


----------



## BarnesAddict (Oct 20, 2017)

I believe they're making a 1:20 twist .45cal Mountaineer.  I heard it wasn't listed on the web site, but you have to call about the 1:20.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Oct 21, 2017)

I've got a Knight with the 209 system. Great gun. like new. If someone is interested in it - PM meas I am getting old and want to sell off some of my guns (shotguns, rifles, blackpowder and one bow). All except one are iun great condition, kept in my safe.


----------



## Ruger Redhawk (Nov 2, 2017)

I have a couple of the earlier Knight Disc rifles. They are my favorite in-lines and wouldn't hesitate to by another one if I needed one. 
Now I can't speak for the new models that are being built by the different  owners . Mine are the Tony Knight originals.


----------



## bacon6 (Jan 13, 2018)

I’ve got an older knight disc extreme .45 been a terrific gun for me and their customer service is second to none, after some 15+ years owning it I had a bolt issue ended up sending it back to them they put in a new style bolt did a trigger job cleaned and refinished the barrel and put a new breach plug in it all at no cost to me you can’t beat that


----------



## Rabun (Jan 13, 2018)

bacon6 said:


> I’ve got an older knight disc extreme .45 been a terrific gun for me and their customer service is second to none, after some 15+ years owning it I had a bolt issue ended up sending it back to them they put in a new style bolt did a trigger job cleaned and refinished the barrel and put a new breach plug in it all at no cost to me you can’t beat that



Now that's saying something. Doing it right instead of just the bare minimum. They take pride in their work and the product they represent. A rare thing these days   that would influence my decision if I were in the market for a new ML


----------



## weagle (Jan 14, 2018)

I have one of the old style Disc rifles and it is a fantastic shooter.


----------



## shdw633 (Jan 15, 2018)

weagle said:


> I have one of the old style Disc rifles and it is a fantastic shooter.



I have a Knight disc that I converted with a 209 system and it's a great gun.  I had my friend bust a nice 120+ inch 8 point with it this year.


----------

